# IN LOVING MEMORY...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

How many times have you heard that opposites atract?? I believe that a very good example were my parents. They were born far away from each other, my father was from northeast Mexico and my mother was from central Mexico. My father was a "costeño" and was used to the sea shore and my mother lived at the end of her little city and was like a country girl and spent most of her childhood waving baskets. They met each other on the streets of my mother's home town, later married and ended up living their marriage at another city.
My mother was from a barrio (getto) called "Barrio Nuevo" and she lived with her mother and brothers. My uncles used to have a soccer team "Agustin Melgar" named, after the street where they lived. My father joined the team after he started to date my mother and he became the golie. Everybody at the barrio used to called the soccer team "las cucunas" (the turkeys) and my father was called "La cucuna mayor", since his size and age were some of the highest in the team. They were not great soccer players, but sure had a lot support from the barrio. 
My father used to be very skillfull with the top (trompo), marbles (canicas), balero, yo-yo and the slingshot. I was able to see him played with all of these toys, but I never saw him to use a slinghot. Sometimes, he told me stories about how he used to make his resoretera ammo with balls of clay and placed them on a hot "comal" (a comal, is like a plate use to warm tortillas on top of the fire) to hard them. A few days ago my sister told me about how good my father was with the resortera, she told me that he used to make them out of mezquite. Now, I am hopefull to find a resortera made by my father hidden somewhere in my parents' house. If I find one, it will be pricesless, since my father died ten years ago. 
I had on my my mind to make a slingshot on my father's memory, since last year. I wanted to remmember him as a resortero and one of the origens of my taste for mezquite resorteras. I had this on my mind as I was walking along the railroad tracks closed to my little town, using my resorteras, collecting takonite pellets and remmembering about my father who used to drive a train in PEMEX. I was thinking about making a resortera in his memory... sandly, later on I ended up to make two resorteras.
On January 18, 2011, after I posted this last theme http://slingshotforu...0518#entry50518 I answered a comment from John "BaneofSmallGame", it was around ten o'clock at night, so I turned off the computer. As I was about to leave the room, I saw my mother sleeping close by. I got close to her and fix her blankets and left to go to sleep. 
Next morning, I was awakened by the commotion that my mother had being found dead in her bed. All of my brothers, sisters and our children were in shock. She died of a heart attact while sleeping, but not alone, since two of my sisters' baby children were sleeping with her. She died surrounded by life and love, which she always provided to her children and grandchildren. As she died a piece of myself died with her and will remain dead ultil I join her where ever she is. I hope she is with my father, just like the Mexica leyend of the volcanos http://3.bp.blogspot...os+volcanes.jpg "The sleeping woman and the smoking mountain," after all my mother died while she was sleeping. These volcanos are located around Mexico city http://raomoct68.fil...o090.jpg?w=300. I have seen them from mid air and they are just beautiful. Iztaccihuatl (The sleeping woman)http://t3.gstatic.co...OziypvReAf_M8Bc and Popocatepelt (the smoking mountain) http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTEk8fsqObCQmxjXYPE0EIwItdb-1P3hVHag5FDRZv-gNBfxGFmRQ
My mother's death stopped me from posting anything on SSF. I just did not have the mind to do it or even the luck, to work on something. 
Finally, I felt like with the energy to make more resorteras and I decided to make two on my parent's memory. I located two mezquites right outside the cementery where my father and my mother were buried. I located two nice branches at those mezquites. I was in luck, as I asked if I could cut two branches from these mezquites, and I was told that it was ok, since those trees sometimes grow too much and affect the power lines. It was not very hard to climb those mezquites, so I cut two branches, the problem came later as I tried to dehydrate them by placing them on fire as usually I do, since both were damaged on this fire process. One was burned too much and the other one cracked, so I was left with out branches to work with for my little proyect. My mother did not like to see me making slingshots, so maybe...no.
At another day, I went to my mother's town and cut a branch from a mezquite at a river bank and I cut another one close to where I live.I knew that they were totally different form each other. I also notice that one was white and the other one was kind of dark, so I knew then which was going to in memory of who. The white one was going to be for my mother and the dark one was for my father. Today, March 17 my mother should be celebrating her 71st birthday and my own birthday is within ten days, but is going to be the sadest of my life, since is the first one without her. My mother's name meant "princess", but she was an empress in my family and in my heart. 
The white resortera's name is "Princesa" after my mother and the dark one is "La cucuna" named after my father. I took their pictures on the tumbstone of my father's grave. The pictures that are under the resorteras are the actual pictures of my parents. I used to carry these same pictures in my wallet while I was in the U.S.A. army. 
Gracias tata, gracias nana, por haberme dado vida en este pais y por tantas y tantas cosas que me dieron sin esperar nada a cambio. "Con los escudos invertido morimos, pero yo soy mexicano" y tambien, sigo siendo su nene. Amor eterno para los dos, donde quiera que se encuentren, pues nunca me olvido de ustedes. Jamas lo hare hasta no volverlos a ver. 
I hope you like these resorteras and as usual any comments will be highly apreciated. Saludos.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, what a touching story.

I think these slingshots are as beautiful as can be, I can almost sense the amount of heartblood you poured into them.

Jörg


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

very touching. they are very special.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a real sad story







But with a lovely outcome


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

X, so sorry for your loss, the Rorseteras are a beautiful tribute to your parents. 
Philly


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I know what it is to lose a parent, and how devastating that it can be, I have a feeling that every time you use those they will bring a smile to your face. I know that after my father past I was devastated, and now every time I use the wood tools that I inherited it brings a smile to my face.

Chris


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

The skin-deep sense brother!

Thanks to be back and even more for the privilege of your friendship.


Chulas las dos La Princesa y la Cucuna


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

these are two really special projects, special in every sense of the word.

when you put so much heart in what he does, it shows. few times in my life I have seenworks so loaded with meaning. this is one of them no doubt.

I salute you, brother.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Much respect for you and your family. I assumed the name "Smitty" with my slingshots because my father died when I was 16 years old in a car accident and all of his friends called him Smitty. I still miss him and I am 54 years old now. It was just my way of honoring him by choosing to take his nick name with my slingshots. So sorry to hear about your loss and your slingshots make your parents proud for you to honor them this way.


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Xidoo, my condoleances to you man. It's always too soon to lose a parent. When my father passed away there wasn't a tool in the shed that didn't remind me of him. Took a while to get productive again. Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

A very touching story and two beautiful pieces of work.

My condolences.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, it was a very touching story I think the beautiful slingshots are a fine tribute.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

They were beautiful things you made amigo because they came from a beautiful place -- your heart, which is filled with love and respect and sadness for your departed parents.

I commend you. And it's good to have you back. Salud!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lump in my throat, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your story. Very nice slingshots.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Wow, what a touching story.
> 
> I think these slingshots are as beautiful as can be, I can almost sense the amount of heartblood you poured into them.
> 
> Jörg


JoergS,
Thanks for your kind words and yes, I pour as much feeling on the making of these two slingshots as possible. I am glad you like them. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

fish said:


> very touching. they are very special.


Fish,
Thanks, yes they are very special, I even feel that I should not use them. In the other hand I think that using them will be just an ever greater way to honor my parents. Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Xidoo, that is the most touching post I have ever seen on this forum. I, along with my wife, express our condolences. You are a good man and have my support.

That is a brilliant pair of resorteras, alike but also different. The photo of the pair with your parents pictures was very touching and made me a little teary, to be honest. I also want you to know you have honored your parents with your efforts and the love you've poured into them is evident even had you not shared the heartrending story.

Your parents had to have been good people as they raised you to be a decent man.

I've missed you on the forum and had thought to private message you but decided to give you time and space; people come and go here all the time for their own reasons. I've got some chaos in my household right now and can't be here as much as I like myself. I am very glad to see you here and was excited to see you post a few days ago.

Hang in there amigo, and if you need to talk to me feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Thats a real sad story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Boy,
Thanks for you comment. I am glad you like the resorteras.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> X, so sorry for your loss, the Rorseteras are a beautiful tribute to your parents.
> Philly


Thanks Philly, I really appreciate your words.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> I know what it is to lose a parent, and how devastating that it can be, I have a feeling that every time you use those they will bring a smile to your face. I know that after my father past I was devastated, and now every time I use the wood tools that I inherited it brings a smile to my face.
> 
> Chris


I am glad to know that your father's tools help you to bring a smile to you when you use them Those tools carry part of your father's essense and I am sure your dad leads your hands when working on a project. 
You are right, there are things that help you to bring a smile to your face. A few days ago I was at my father's grave and I had a resortera with me. I was knee down and I turned around and saw two inca doves not very far and decide to take a shot. I nailed one right at the neck at the first shot and missed the otherone by hitting the branch with another shot. I smiled and turned to tell my father, "I hope you like the shot."I am sure he did...he was a resortero.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good work on the dove amigo.....I wish I had been there to see it!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> The skin-deep sense brother!
> 
> Thanks to be back and even more for the privilege of your friendship.
> 
> Chulas las dos La Princesa y la Cucuna


Thanks Carnal, Iam honor to count you as my friend.Thanks to you, I came to this forum and started to make my resorteras. You brought me not once, but twice to this forum. _*Gracias mai for your support. *
_I am glad you like the resorteras.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> these are two really special projects, special in every sense of the word.
> 
> when you put so much heart in what he does, it shows. few times in my life I have seenworks so loaded with meaning. this is one of them no doubt.
> 
> I salute you, brother.


Chaneke,
Thanks Carnal, you are right these are two very special projects. I may state that you are a very special friend and I want to thank you for your support after the death of my mother.* Gracias mai, *it is an honor to count with your friendship and your guide to make resorteras.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> these are two really special projects, special in every sense of the word.
> 
> when you put so much heart in what he does, it shows. few times in my life I have seenworks so loaded with meaning. this is one of them no doubt.
> 
> I salute you, brother.


Chaneke,
Thanks Carnal, you are right these are two very special projects. I may state that you are a very special friend and I want to thank you for your support after the death of my mother.* Gracias mai, *it is an honor to count with your friendship and your guide to make resorteras.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Much respect for you and your family. I assumed the name "Smitty" with my slingshots because my father died when I was 16 years old in a car accident and all of his friends called him Smitty. I still miss him and I am 54 years old now. It was just my way of honoring him by choosing to take his nick name with my slingshots. So sorry to hear about your loss and your slingshots make your parents proud for you to honor them this way.


Thanks Smitty, I believe that loosing a parent could be fast, but to forget him or her is just a timeless and endless process. You assumed the same nick as your father as a way to honor him, that talks very high of you. I am sure when you see your face in the mirror, you are watching him, since you are his reflaction. You guys became one, I am sure he lives in you in more than one way. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennis the Menace said:


> Hello Xidoo, my condoleances to you man. It's always too soon to lose a parent. When my father passed away there wasn't a tool in the shed that didn't remind me of him. Took a while to get productive again. Welcome back to the forum.


Dennis the Menace,
Thanks for your kind words. As you stated is always too soon to lose a parent. There is just not a right age to loose a parent, now I understand what my mother used to say. She used to say "I will always see you as my little baby, no matter how old you are." She was right, I was only able to see her with the same eyes like the very first time I saw her as a little baby. 
I understand how you feel every time you use a tool that belonged to you father and how hard was to start again to produce. 
Thanks for you welcome me back in the forum, I hope to bring good resorteras to share with you guys. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

aussie said:


> A very touching story and two beautiful pieces of work.
> 
> My condolences.


aussie,
Thanks, I am glad to know that you read my post and like the resorteras. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> lump in my throat, my thoughts are with you and your family.


NoSugarRob,
Thanks, I wish you the best to you and your family. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> They were beautiful things you made amigo because they came from a beautiful place -- your heart, which is filled with love and respect and sadness for your departed parents.
> 
> I commend you. And it's good to have you back. Salud!


Dayhiker,
Thanks, I must state that I always had in mind my parents to make these two resorteras and yes, I made them to show some respect and admiration to both. 
Thank you for welcoming back to the forum, I hope to bring good resorteras to show and share here. Saludos


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Xidoo, that is the most touching post I have ever seen on this forum. I, along with my wife, express our condolences. You are a good man and have my support.
> 
> That is a brilliant pair of resorteras, alike but also different. The photo of the pair with your parents pictures was very touching and made me a little teary, to be honest. I also want you to know you have honored your parents with your efforts and the love you've poured into them is evident even had you not shared the heartrending story.
> 
> ...


Jpmlsnt,
Thank you and your wife for your support and your kind words. Most parents try to raise their children to be decent people and my I was lucky that my parents felt that way about how to raise me. I just can feel love and be thankful to have known them and be able to call them my parents.
I never thought that you missed my resorteras, but I am honor to find out about it. I will try to bring new resorteras soon and improve on what I do. 
I hope that the situation at your house gets better and solve for better soon. Best wishes to you and you family. Saludos.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

money cant buy the work and love that is put in to these slingshots


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

slingshot master said:


> money cant buy the work and love that is put in to these slingshots


You are totally right slingshot master. Thanks for reading and your touching words. Saludos.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Xidoo, this is a most touching narrative my friend, I am not afraid to admit that it was a tear jerker. I have no idea how you and your loved ones feel in this hard time, nor can I relate or truly aid you with advice on these matters. Hang in there, keep in mind that she passed peacefully with 2 people in the world who she probably loved to the moon and back. I can say nothing else that will carry meaning other than stating that you are in my thoughts.....

These 2 slingshots possess a divine power within them. There is few better ways to give tribute to your parents than art like this. They are perfect for the husband and wife representation, and I cannot tell you what to do, but I would advise you never to separate them. When you hunt, only hunt with La cucuna, yet have Princesa close by in the back pocket, so that they are always together.....That is just my feeling about it..

Those are beautiful slingshots, they will last you a lifetime and serve you well....

I am very happy to have you back with us, your sudden disappearance is more than forgiven...it is great to have you around.

Xidoo, le dije todo lo que pude, gracias por tener el coraje de decirnos todo esto, usted es un hombre bueno, espero que lo que veo de ti que viene!

Regards - John


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

So sad. But those are the best looking slingshots i've seen all day. Thanks for sharing.


----------

